# Royal Chuck Stops



## nobog (Jul 7, 2014)

Royal Chuck Stop - review: I've looked at these for a while but could not justify the price but I talked my employer to spring for the $ as I do occasional small jobs at home because "we are in a hurry".

http://www.royalprod.com/product.cfm?catID=12

Nicely made, simple in design and operation, a good way to square thin parts. Yep, those are magnets and they do just fine, this is shown on a 6" chuck. Spendy - about $100 each, I got the 3 pc set as they are different thicknesses for depending on your application.  Of course the blue anodize is a nice finishing touch.

Two thumbs up :thumbsup2::thumbsup2:


----------



## Don B (Jul 7, 2014)

Those look like a great  idea, thank for the post, I CA glue little blocks of aluminum to my chuck and face them (with the jaws off) for this, these look very handy.


----------



## Bill C. (Jul 7, 2014)

nobog said:


> Royal Chuck Stop - review: I've looked at these for a while but could not justify the price but I talked my employer to spring for the $ as I do occasional small jobs at home because "we are in a hurry".
> 
> http://www.royalprod.com/product.cfm?catID=12
> 
> ...



Nice clean design.  I wish they had those when I was running production.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jul 7, 2014)

Those look really nice. Beats wrestling with parallels. I can't help but think that would make a good project for those of us who are too cheap to spend any money. I've looked at using extrusions like those on the auction sites for something like this. These may work for a four jaw (but larger of course).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/80-20-T-Slo...460?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33674a9e04


----------



## Don B (Jul 7, 2014)

Rick Leslie said:


> I can't help but think that would make a good project for those of us who are too cheap to spend any money.



My exact same though, LOL, I'm already planing it out as CNC project for the winter when I have more time.


----------



## chips&more (Jul 7, 2014)

Planning is a VERY important part of your project. You want to be able to complete it with the machine(s) you have, in the easiest way, with the best accuracy and whatever else I’m forgetting? You do not want to paint yourself into a corner, so to speak. Second operations using a chuck stop like in this thread are very handy, but are they always needed? That’s a very debatable question. Yes, I have more than one chuck stop. But I can probably count on two hands all the times I have needed to use a chuck stop. There are other techniques for us to use like better planning, pods, jigs and fixtures that can be machined in place to yield a far better accuracy and speed. Better yet, plan your project without the need for one! If I was to use a chuck stop, then it would be something like pictured that I made from scrap plate and works just fine. It could even be made from Delrin or other kind of plastic…Good Luck.


----------



## nobog (Jul 7, 2014)

We can plan but change is inevitable.  As shown in the first photo - the thin white disk - we have hundreds of these and are made up in blanks then modified so this is where the chuck stops work.  Now, the "real machinist" at work have a collet made to this diameter so thats the "right way". For the onesy-twosy stuff at home I've had many occasions to use the parallel trick to square things up - so as I said - pricy but handy.

Jim


----------



## David S (Jul 7, 2014)

Those are nice looking indeed.

When I do larger lathe work I only have an independent 4 jaw and made this up for a piece of aluminum rod and then a bunch of various thickness spacers to accommodate work pieces of various thickness.





David


----------



## nobog (Jul 7, 2014)

I see ENCO has the 3 pc set for $209 + free shipping.

JK


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 7, 2014)

I would love to have there R8 quick change tool system. But thay are way to proud of it for a hobbyest.
http://www.royalprod.com/product.cfm?catID=11


----------



## Don B (Jul 7, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> I would love to have there R8 quick change tool system. But thay are way to proud of it for a hobbyest.
> http://www.royalprod.com/product.cfm?catID=11




Thank's for the post, I've never seen these before, what a nice system but I'd need to sell my mill to get them so I guess that really wouldn't work out to well, LOL, $7.600.00 to replace what I have now for QC tool holders)


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 7, 2014)

Don B said:


> Thank's for the post, I've never seen these before, what a nice system but I'd need to sell my mill to get them so I guess that really wouldn't work out to well, LOL, $7.600.00 to replace what I have now for QC tool holders)



If a $7,600 QC tool holder saves you 110 hours at $70/hr then it's a $100 bargain :biggrin:
Of course this calculation doesn't apply to DIY jobs…


----------



## Don B (Jul 7, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> If a $7,600 QC tool holder saves you 110 hours at $70/hr then it's a $100 bargain :biggrin:
> Of course this calculation doesn't apply to DIY jobs…



The math works I guess if you can get paying customer, I only get people at the door that want free stuff or think that because your shop is in your basement you can work for $20 a day and somehow make a profit.)


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jul 7, 2014)

Don B said:


> The math works I guess if you can get paying customer, I only get people at the door that want free stuff or think that because your shop is in your basement you can work for $20 a day and somehow make a profit.)



$20/day is a lot… if you live in Timbuktu suburbs :biggrin:
I generally get just wine and fresh vegetables…


----------



## drs23 (Jul 7, 2014)

Don B said:


> The math works I guess if you can get paying customer, *I only get people at the door that want free stuff or think that because your shop is in your basement you can work for $20 a day and somehow make a profit.*)



Them's the kinda folks that I suggest pound the pavers in the opposite direction that they used to come in and insult me for the worth of whatever they're after in the first place. I do fair work for a fair price and don't have the strength (nor cash flow) to carry dead loads or deadbeats. They will get the point of the message and believe it or not, most folks are really decent somewhere deep in the bowels of their consciousness. They either pony up a fair price for fair work, or don't come back.

If they pony up you've done both of you a favor and if they don't, then you've done yourself a (great) favor. I don't intend to come across as being harsh but as you've thinly veiled, TIME IS MONEY.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 7, 2014)

Marco Bernardini said:


> If a $7,600 QC tool holder saves you 110 hours at $70/hr then it's a $100 bargain :biggrin:
> Of course this calculation doesn't apply to DIY jobs…




  Thing is I have used this system. On a bp that had a power kurt drawbar. The PDB was faster for tool changes. The royel system would be beter suted for a hobby mill. It is more compact than outher systems. And it takes 2 hands to take a holder out. It wouldn't work with an ATC eather. But the price is just to high.


----------

